# Dear Upside Down Usb Plug;



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

How is it possible that you are upside down three times in a row? Honestly I would be willing to upgrade my device if they could make a USB Plug that worked upside down / right side up.

just my 2 cents


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Turn the phone around...it helps.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

kook said:


> Turn the phone around...it helps.


ahhh now I see


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

wait... what??? lol did i miss something here? upside down usb?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> wait... what??? lol did i miss something here? upside down usb?


You know how the USB goes on one way? I'm assuming he had it flipped.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think the usb plug has every been right side up on my first attempt


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

lol @ this thread


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe if inserted sideways, with a quick twist like a twist lock....?

Disclaimer: stupidity ISN'T contagious, but some great ideas are created with dumb moments...


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the idea of a both-directions-compatible USB plug. It'd be loose, but it could also be used to create a new generation of USB, which is simply two USB 3.0 plugs put together?

Bah, me and my 1990's technology thinking.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

There have been a few concepts for double sided USB connectors. I couldn't find the exact one I was thinking about, but this one is pretty cool too.


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

dickenam said:


> lol @ this thread


+1 this
What makes everything worse is that my TouchPad has what I would consider to be an upside down port anyway.

My poor brain is baffled every time I switch devices.


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> Disclaimer: stupidity ISN'T contagious, but some great ideas are created with dumb moments...


Can I use this?

That's hilarious!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Consider it yours c(= makes a good signature, I just never type it... (nothing good is created in a lazy moment, just more ways to be lazy)

It took me awhile to get any USB to plug in correctly, I actually have to look inside it to see what's going wrong. Note to self, thick part on the bottom... or was it the top?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Whatever way you think it is just turn the usb clockwise I think it works like house keys


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Minez not upside down ,,lol guess I got lucky









Sent from me


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Whatever way you think it is just turn the usb clockwise I think it works like house keys


But the key to remember is only in quarter turn increments


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't remember where I saw it, but there is a plug that works both ways. It has 2 spring loaded blades inside so one just pushes out of the way









I'll try to find the source.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663106/simple-genius-a-usb-plug-that-fits-even-if-its-upside-down


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr. Carpenter said:


> http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663106/simple-genius-a-usb-plug-that-fits-even-if-its-upside-down


I want it. I want it. I want it. I want it


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr. Carpenter said:


> http://www.fastcodes...its-upside-down


Dang that is sweet!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

Brian said:


> There have been a few concepts for double sided USB connectors. I couldn't find the exact one I was thinking about, but this one is pretty cool too.


Oops shoulda clicked your link first lol. Same as the one I posted


----------

